# Yamaha LL6



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

New owner of a 2010 LL6 purchased w/case for CDN$100.00. Just changed strings that were probably on this guitar when new - using Elixir Nano Lights .012. Very different sound from my FG-335ii, which I sold last month due to the beginnings of neck separation. Not as loud and bright as my Seagull, but it's a different guitar and I love it. The neck feels sturdy and strong. In fact, the whole guitar is rugged and strong. Can't believe I got lucky enough to pay $50.00 less than I sold my 335ii, and $20.00 less than I sold an old Suzuki classical a few months ago! One can find a great bargain sometimes , if patient!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2017)

Everton FC said:


> Very different sound from my FG-335ii, which I sold last month due to the beginnings of neck separation. One can find a great bargain sometimes , if patient!


Did the person who bought your FG-335ii find the neck separation a bargain worth waiting for?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Re-reading my post, I see how you could respond that way...

The "separation" was simply the finish cracking on one side, and not completely the length of that side. The neck/heel were all secure. The action fine, no bellying or bridge lifting either. Other than that slight cracking on the side (again, no actual separation, and the person who brought it was informed) it was in good shape, and I was playing it. I was going to sell it for an FS-800, as I liked the size and sound a lit better. But it was not easy parting w/the 335ii.

The Suzuki I had listed for $200.00, which seemed a fair price based on my research. I've read on a few forums they were/are a very under-rated classical. The guy who brought it new guitars. 

I didn't rip anyone off. The 335ii will play for more than a decade, if strung w/lights. And it sounded fine w/lights. I was actually concerned about the price of the LL^, because you never know where it came from. I didn't have to meet anyone at "the mall", or in some pre-determined location. It was a home-based purchase....


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks for explanation and clarification.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

$100 for an LL6? 

That's a crazy deal.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

I know. Which is why, even when I got to the home... I was suspect. Not about the guitar, but the "Why?".

He seemed happy - he would have moved the guitar "solo" for $80.00. Words fail, sometimes... 

Not an ARE. An older, 2010 version. With the new Elixir's, it is loud in a very different way than my 335ii, or my Seagull. My Alvarez is loud in it's own way. Pretty neat how different shapes, bracings and woods can produce such different, wonderful sounds. Explains "GAS", as well!


----------

